# red x and no graphics



## surge 1 (Sep 3, 2005)

on some web pages i open there are no pictures or words, just a blank section on the page, which is white with a red x on the top corner.
i tried a few things out of smart computer magazine, delete temporary internet files, closing pop up add blocker, change security settings and added site to trusted site, but had no luck.
my computer has windows xp media centre , with SP2, .i also have the java that one forum suggested to download. java 1.5.0.06 i believe it was . any suggestions. 
thanks rick


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

What's happening is that the browser is showing placeholders for the graphics, rather than downloading them - it has nothing to do with Java. Which browser are you using? For example, in IE, look in the dialog Tools/Internet Options and click on the advanced tab. Under Multimedia, make sure "Show Pictures" is checked.


----------



## surge 1 (Sep 3, 2005)

the show picture in multimeda is turned on , i am using ie .
thanks rick


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

What Anti Virus software are you running?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

If it is Zone Alarm have a look at these which were to help people with problems on ebay -

Hi, regarding zone alarm you need to change some privacy settings.On the site list against 'ebay.co.uk' put a tick to allow'web bugs'.if you right click on 'ebay.doubleclick.net' select options then 'ad blocking' untick 'banner/skyscraper ads' click on apply then OK.Refresh your page,and it should be back to normal

and

1.) Open the ZoneAlarm Pro program and you will get the "Overview" page. 
2.) Click on the "Privacy" tab down the left hand side and you will get a list on the right of all the websites you have visited and ZoneAlarm has recognised. 
3.) For each site which is to do with Ebay (e.g. www.ebaystatic.com or www.ebay.co.uk) right click on the website name and from the drop down box select "Options". 
4.) Untick "Disable web bugs"
5.) Close ZoneAlarm after you have done the above for the three or four site address related to Ebay and you're done!!!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

If it is Norton have a look at this one -
I was having problems with ebay pages not displaying properly until I made the following configuration change in Norton Internet Security 2005 :


1.Within Norton Internet Security select Privacy Control.


2. Select the Configure button that appears on the right.


3. Select the Advanced button.


3. Highlight the ebay entry in the Web Contents list.


4. In the Global Settings tab on the right :


a. Untick the Use default settings.


b. Select permit rather than the default block setting.


c Select OK to save the change.

If it is neither of thse perhaps they will give some ideas.


----------



## surge 1 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Im Using Mcaffe Antivirus. I Also Have Zone Alarm Version 6.1.744.001. But I Have Always Had This Problem From Day One. Before I Added , Zone Alarm. Maybe I Well Give Gateway A Call.
Thanks Rick


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you looked at Mcafee's settings to ensure that they are not interfering with the display?
If you are using IE try the free Firefox from
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/
to see if it has the same problem.


----------



## surge 1 (Sep 3, 2005)

on my old computer i can few the graphics, not seen on the newer computer. on the old one it shows flash media player is showing the picture. i tried downloading flash player a option for downloading is given. but after i click on it there is no option for installing. and to the right of the page a error is shown for the request.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Perhaps you already have "flash media player" on your computer and need to tell IE to allow it's use.
Have you tried Firefox yet?


----------



## surge 1 (Sep 3, 2005)

i tried firefox, and it said i neede to install a plug in to view the pages.so i installed plug flash and it works fine. so flash is on my computer now is it not. is there some way to view it with ie. thanks again rick


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry I do not know how to get IE to use Flash.


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

When the Flash player installs, it usually installs into all browsers, so it should be there.


----------



## surge 1 (Sep 3, 2005)

i can few the graphics when i use firefox but when i use ie the graphics are missing


----------

